# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] ενήλικη γάτα, αξίζει να βρει ένα σπίτι.

## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτη τη γατουλα τη βρηκαμε ενα ωραιο σαββατο εξω απ το γραφειο ενημερωσης της φιλοζωικης ομαδας... το ενα πισω της ποδι ειναι σπασμενο και κολιμενο απο "μονο" του ισια στην αρθρωση με αποτελεσμα να τη δυσκολευει νε περπατισει πολυ,επισης τα δαχτυλα του συγκεκριμενου ποδιου ειναι κομενα και εχει ανοιχτη πληγη...η γατουλα στειρωθηκε με δωραια μελους της ομαδας! 
το ποδι της απ οτι φενετε θα ακρωτιριαστει ωστε να κινητε εστω και με 3 ποδια πιο ανετα! η γατα ειναι εξτρα χαδιαρα,δαγκωνει πολυυυ απαλα οταν θελει να κανει παιχνιδια και μετα γλυφει σαν να ειναι σκυλακι!  ομολογουμενος και τα 3 "αναπηρακια" γατια που εχουν περασει απ την ομαδα μας ηταν-ειναι τα πιο γλυκα σε χαρακτηρα γατια!
ειναι ενηλικη,τριποδη και "συνηθισμενη"...αυτο σημενει πως πρεπει να ζησει στο κλουβι?

----------


## jk21

στην ιδια πολη πριν μερικες δεκαετιες ,ενα τετοιο χτυπημενο γατακι ,μη μπορωντας να κυνηγησει τα ποντικακια οπως τα αδερφια του κανανε ,στο χωραφι ,μπρος απο το πατρικο μου ,εψαχνε για ευκολους στατικους στοχους .ενας απο αυτους ηταν μια απο τις 3 καρδερινες που ειχα (η μια για 2-3 μερες) στα παιδικα μου χρονια ....το αποτελεσμα ηταν και κεινη τη μερα αλλα και καποιες επομενες ενα πρωην Σαουλ να την κλωτσα απο εκδικηση .ισως το μονο ζωο που προλαβε να χτυπησει .ηταν ακριβως ιδια οπως στην εικονα .αν αυτο το ζωακι βρει σπιτι θα ηταν μια ελαφρυνση σε οτι τον βαραινει απο τοτε ....

----------


## Antigoni87

Άγγελε, σίγουρα πρέπει να ακρωτηριαστεί; Δε μπορεί δηλαδή να λειτουργήσει άνετα με το χτυπημένο ποδαράκι; Νιώθει σ αυτό το πόδι ή έχουν αχρηστευτεί τα νεύρα;; Εύχομαι πραγματικά και αυτή και όλα τα κακοποιημένα και παρατημένα ζωάκια να βρουν επιτέλους ένα αξιόλογο σπίτι-και οσοι τα έφεραν σ αυτή την κατάσταση να μην ξαναπέσουν στα χέρια τους άλλα πλάσματα που δε φταίνε σε τίποτα να πονάνε... Καλή τυχη, όμορφη γατούλα!!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αντιγονη το προβλημα δεν ειναι τα κομενα δαχτυλα τα οποια αν κλεισουν θα ειναι οκ...αλλα το οτι η αρθρωση(σαν να λεμε ο αγκωνας της) εχει κολισει και ετσι το ποδι μενει παντα ισιο...αυτο τι δυσκολευει παρα πολυ.

----------


## Ryu

απο τι καταλαβα το ποδι εχει κοκαλώσει σε μια ευθεια θεση(μπουτι και ποδι σε μια ευθεια)..τοτε λογικα θα την ενοχλη

----------


## Ryu

αγγελε γραφαμε μαζι!

----------


## douriakos

αν σπασει και ξανακολληθει δεν διορθωνεται η κατασταση? οπως γινεται και στους ανθρωπους σε περιπτωση που μετα το καταγμα δεν λαθος η αρθρωση!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ισως και να γινετε αυτο που λες αντωνη αλλα δυστοιχος δεν ειναι τοσο απλο για εμας να το κυνηγισουμε τοσο πολυ...σιγουρα δεν γινετε στη πολη μας και σιγουρα το οικονομικο κοστος θα ηταν πολυ μεγαλητερο...

----------


## douriakos

αλλα μια ενηλικη γατα με 3 ποδια τι ποσοστο υιοθεσιας μπορει να εχει?

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ακομα και αν κρατισει το ποδι της παλι θα κουτσενει αφου λυπει σχεδον η πατουσα της... αν η γατα ηταν δικη μου πολυ πιθανο να διαλεγα τον ακρωτηριασμο παρα το χειρουργιο... η γιαγια μου οσο ζουσε ειχε μια γατα με 3 ποδια...ζουσε εξω και πραγματικα δεν κολουσε πουθενα,απο την αλλη εχω δει απ τη φιλοζωικη σκυλο με καταγμα που ηθελε λαμες να ταλαιπωρειτε και να αλλαζει κτηνιατρους να μπενει και να ξαναμπενει χειρουργια επιδη δεν υπηρχαν οι γνωσεις...

αν καποιος λοιπον θα την επερνε αν ειχε 4 ποδια και τωρα δεν την περνει επιδη εχει 3 τοτε προφανως δεν ηταν καταλληλος ουτε πριν...
σαφως θα κανουμε οτι καλητερο μπορουμε.

----------


## Ryu

εγω πιστευω οτι θα εχει περοσσοτερα γιατι θα την λυπηθουν και θα την αγαπησουν,εαν την παρει καποιος συγουρα θα ειναι πολυ ζωοφιλος,εαν ειχε και τα 4 ποδια της μια ακομη συνηθισμενη τιγρε γατα θα ηταν....

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2



----------


## lagreco69

Ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## marlene

*Καλή τύχη, γλυκιά ψιψίνα....!!!!!*  :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:   :Party0011:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

καποιους μηνες μετα και...
η γατα τη τριτη πηγε στον κτηνιατρο,τεταρτη πρωι μπηκε στο χειρουργιο και σημερα το απογευμα επεστρεψε στο κλουβι της φιλοζωικης με 3 πλεον ποδια...
προς μεγαλη μου χαρα στεκετε και περπαταει ηδη ευκολα..καθως και ηταν πολυ γλυκια και καλη παρα τη ταλαιπωρεια...θα χρειαστει λιγο τρεξιμο μεχρι να επουλοθει η τομη πηγενοντας την σχεδον καθημερινα στον κτηνιατρο για αντιβοτικες και παυσιπονες ενεσεις...

να η κουκλιτσα "μου" λοιπον...

----------


## lagreco69

Χαιρομαι ειλικρινα!!! που υπαρχουν ατομα σαν εσενα Αγγελε στην παρεα μας. πολλα μπραβο σου!!!! για ολα τα ζωακια που εχεις βοηθησει μεχρι σημερα, περαστικα!! στην μικρουλα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

μονος μου δεν θα εκανα τπτ δημητρη...ημαστε μια ομαδα και σπρωξε ο ενας σπρωξε ο αλλος...καποιοι περισσοτερο καποιοι λιγοτερο, καταφερνουμε 5 πραγματα και κοιμομαστε καλητερα τα βραδια!

τωρα μενει να βρει ενα σπιτι...!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

οποιος θελει ας προωθισει την αγγελια της κοπελας μας!

η Φατμέ ειναι ενηλικη οχι πανω απο 3 ετων...ομορφουλα,χαδιαρα και κρυβει ενα γατακι μεσα της που φανερωνετε ανα διαστιματα με παιχνιδια!
εχει στειρωθει και προσφατα εγινε τριποδη μιας και χρειαστηκε να ακρωτιρηαστει το ενα πισω της ποδι... θα προτιμουσε να βρει ενα σπιτι και να μενει μεσα αλλα δεν αποριπτει και την ιδεα της αυλης υπο προϊποθεσεις ομως.. αν ενδιαφερεστε να την βγαλετε απ το κλουβι και να την βαλετε στο σαλονι σας ελατε να την δειτε στο "σπιτακι" της φιλοζωικης ομαδας βολου ή παρτε τηλεφωνο στο 6986355904

----------


## marlene

*Μία αγκαλίτσα για το ψιψινάκι.....!!!!!!*  :Angel09:

----------


## ninos

Καλή τύχη ψιψινούλα

----------


## Chopper

Χίλια μπράβο παιδιά που την περιθάλψατε και την φροντίσατε και μακάρι να βρευεί ένας άνθρωπος να την υοθετήσει.
Δυστηχώς μένω σε πολυκατοικία μα τους δικούς μου και δέν μπορώ να τη πάρω.
Είναι μια κούκλα και μοιάζει πολύ και με τη γατούλα που χω μαζί με την κοπέλα μου και ζεί μαζί της!
Ψυχούλα μου!

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2



----------


## Ρία

πω πω πω βρε άγγελε που τα βρίσκεις αυτά τα γλυφιτζουράκια;;;;;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

η φατμε δυστοιχος δεν βρηκε σπιτι... θεωρισαμε πως ηταν καλητερο για αυτη να "επανενταχτει" αφου η συμπεριφορα της εδιχνε οτι δεν μπορουσε αλλο περιορισμενη... ετσι απο το βραδυ της κυριακης βρησκετε σε ενα μερος στο πηλιο μεχρι τη παρασκευη θα ειναι σε εσωτερικο χωρο και μετα θα βγει σε εξωτερικο...θα εχει φαγητο και ενα μικρο σκυλοσπιτο σε περιπτωση που δεν βρει καποιο καλητερο μερος... το καλο ειναι οτι δεν υπαρχουν δρομοι που να κυνδινευει ...ενω αν βρουμε το καταλλιλο περιλαιμιο εχουμε ηδη ετοιμη την ταυτοτητα της με το ονομα της,το ονομα της φιλοζωικης μας και τις πληροφοριες οτι ειναι εμβολιασμενη και στειρωμενη... ολη η ομαδα ειχαμε δεθει αρκετα μαζι της αλλα δεν αντεχε αλλο στο μερος που βρησκοταν,ηθελε περισσοτερο χωρο και ομορφα ερεθισματα! ευχομαι να ειναι παντα καλα!

----------


## cute

είναι μια κούκλα,πραγματικα!!!και της αξίζει το καλύτερο...μακαρι να ήμουν ενήλικη και να ειχα το δικό μου σπίτι..
ώστε να μπορούσα να την πάρω και να της προσφέρω μια ζωή γεμάτη φροντίδα και πολλά πολλά χαδακια!!! :Happy:

----------


## koukoulis

Άγγελε τι εννοείς αν βρεθεί το κατάλληλο περιλαίμιο;

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

με τα κλασικα υφασμετινα σηνιθως λουρακια επιδη το ξυνει ξεφταει και εχει τυχει να πιαστει κλωστη στα δοντια της και να μενει με το στομα ανοιχτο... οποτε θελουμε κατι σε καουτσουκ,δερμα ή δερματινη το οποιο με καποιο τροπο θα πρεπει σε περιπτωση που πιαστει καπου(κλαδι,σιτα κτλ) να κοπει ωστε να μη πνιγει η γατα...

----------


## ShadowCat

Αν και καθυστερημένα, και σε φόρουμ με πουλιά, θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στον Άγγελο και πως λυπάμαι που δεν είμαι ακόμα αυτόνομος σε δικό μου σπίτι ακόμη, γιατί θα την υιοθετούσα στα σίγουρα! 
Πέρασε πολύ δύσκολα και τα κατάφερε! Γατοηρωΐδα  :Happy:

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

παιδια δυστοιχος η φατμε υποθετουμε οτι εχει πεθανει απο φολα... στη περιοχη που "εμενε" εξαφανιστηκε ενω συνχονως βρεθηκε αλλη γατα που ειχε φαει φολα,σωθηκε και πεθανε μετα απο μια εβδομαδα απο φολα ...      ολοι στην ομαδα σταναχωριθηκαμε πολυ...αλλα προσπαθισαμε να κανουμε οτι καλητερο,δυστοιχος ο κοσμος θελει μωρα γατακια κατα κυριο λογο,και δυστοιχος υπαρχουν καφροι που πιστευουν οτι η λυση σε οτι τους ενοχλει ή δεν τους αρεσει ειναι να το σκοτωνουν...

----------


## Ryu

> παιδια δυστοιχος η φατμε υποθετουμε οτι εχει πεθανει απο φολα... στη περιοχη που "εμενε" εξαφανιστηκε ενω συνχονως βρεθηκε αλλη γατα που ειχε φαει φολα,σωθηκε και πεθανε μετα απο μια εβδομαδα απο φολα ...      ολοι στην ομαδα σταναχωριθηκαμε πολυ...αλλα προσπαθισαμε να κανουμε οτι καλητερο,δυστοιχος ο κοσμος θελει μωρα γατακια κατα κυριο λογο,και δυστοιχος υπαρχουν καφροι που πιστευουν οτι η λυση σε οτι τους ενοχλει ή δεν τους αρεσει ειναι να το σκοτωνουν...


μπορει να αλλαξε περιοχη.γενικα οι γατες την κανουν οταν δεν τους αρεσει κατι.μακαρι να ξαναεμφανιστει.εμενα γατα επεστρεψε μετα απο 3 χρονια,φυσικα την ειχα ξεγραψει...πολες παλι δικες μου  εχουν φυγει και εχουν παει σε αλλα σπιτια και τις εχω μεγαλωσει απο γατακια..

----------


## ShadowCat

Είναι μικρό το χωριό σου, έτσι ώστε να είναι αισθητή η απουσία μιας γάτας;

Τι να πω, αν είναι όντως έτσι ... speechless... Μόνο να φάνε φόλα οι "άνθρωποι" (ο θεός να τους ονομάσει έτσι) να δουν τι εστί γλύκα... Τι κάφροι, Χριστέ μου.
Μακάρι να μην ισχύει όμως. Όπως να 'χει, είναι-ήταν μια αθώα ψυχή που ταλαιπωρήθηκε πολύ και η ζωή συνέχιζε να της παίζει άσχημα παιχνίδια... R.I.P. Φάτμε :'(

----------

